# My new love...vanity!



## lyttleravyn (Nov 27, 2008)

I got my Christmas present early this year: a brand new Vinstra vanity from IKEA! So I thought I’d update my collection pics while showing off my new love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sorry if its a little out of order, I kept finding that I had misplaced things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Lipsticks: Lame, Creme de Nude, Politely Pink, Mellow Mood, Faux, Fanfare, High Tea, New York Apple, Lollipop Lovin, Sunsonic
Slimshines: Rock Out, Bare, Gentle Simmer
Lipglosses: Li’ Hot Pepper, Wildly Lush, Cherry Blossom, Ample Pink, Pretty Plush, Nymphette, Full For You, Love Nectar, Morning Glory
Lip gelee - Moistly
Dazzleglasses: Love Alert, Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Miss Dynamite
Tendertones: Honey Bare, Pucker





Pearlglide liners: Wolf, Miss Fortune, Bankroll, Fly-by-Blu, Spare Change
Powerpoint eye pencil - Engraved
Technakohl liner - Graphblack
Liquid last liner - Powerplum
Cremestick liner - Sublime Culture
Eye kohl - Powersurge
MES: Polar Opposite, Play on Plums
Prolongwear: Perennial Rose, Femme Forever, Lover’s Lust, Pink Air/White Top
Lip gelee - Valentine’s
Lipglosses: Pink Grapefruit, Star Nova, Major Minor, Underage





Studio Fix Fluid NC15, Prep & Prime Face, Lash & Lip, Fibre Rich Lash - All Black, Select Moisturecover, Clear Brow Set
Full Size Pigments: Mauvement, Jardin Aires, Circa Plum, Mutiny, Gilded Green, Blonde’s Gold
Solar Bits - Bronzescape, Mineralize Skinsheen - Silver Aura
Eyeshadow suites: Shallow v. Deep, Counterparts
Paintpots: Bare Study, Girl Friendly, Blackground, Rubenesque, Indianwood
Fluidline - Blacktrack





Row 1: Naked Lunch, Smoke & Diamonds, Shale, All That Glitters, Antiqued, Petalescent, Pen ‘N’ Pink, Contrast
Row 2: Shore Leave, Gleam, Parfait Amour, Glamour Check!, Time & Space, Plum Dressing, Goldmine, Texture
Row 3: Beauty Marked, Vanilla, Phloof!, Pink Venus, Tilt, Nylon, Shroom, Cranberry
Row 4: Knight Divine, Trax, Post Haste, Flashtrack, Forgery, Girlie, Expensive Pink, Idol Eyes
Row 5: Honesty, Sweet Lust, Woodwinked, Greensmoke, Parrot, Satin Taupe, Jest, Fade
Row 6: Solar White, Sushi Flower, Black Tied, Swimming, Nocturnelle, Steamy, Krisp, Meadowland, Surreal





Pro pans: Da Bling, Aqua
Paint - Bare Canvas, Fix +, Studio Moisture Fix, Strobe Cream
Neutral Lip and Eye Brush Holiday sets
Pigment samples: Violet, Deep Blue Green, Teal, Fuschia, Maroon, Pink Bronze, All Girl, Rose, Silver Fog, Kitchmas, Naked, Lark About, Golden Lemon, Cornflower, Blue Brown, Jam Session, Fairylite, Frost, Golden Olive, Ruby Red, Melon, Dark Soul





Blushcremes: Summer Lily, Sweet William
Mineralize Blushes: Merrily, Nuance, Warm Soul, Gleeful
MSF - Petticoat
Sheertone Shimmer Blush - X-Rocks
Chanel lipstick- Lola (sample)
Clinique lipsticks: Tenderheart, Red Hot
Benefit Posietint
Nars lipgloss: Orgasm
Smashbox lipgloss - Beauty
Clinique lipgloss - Juicy Apple
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat
NARS lipgloss - Capucine
NARS The Multiple - Orgasm
NARS lipgloss - Orgasm


One of these days I will depot all my eyeshadows into palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Great collection! 
I can see we share the same issue with throwing away the packaging!


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

lovely stash!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Great collection! 
I can see we share the same issue with throwing away the packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yes! I just threw away the packaging from my lipsticks and lipglosses haha, i didn't want to part with them!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 27, 2008)

really really nice.. i like it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 28, 2008)

Awww, I'm jeaulous. It looks beautiful.


----------



## glowy (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm quite jealous of your vanity. I've been begging for a proper one for months.

I keep all the packaging too, but in a separate container. I can't bring myself to throw it away.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice vanity and collection!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey I have that little stool thing for my vanity too!
Great collection btw. It's so neat and organized


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 30, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## tmc089 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great collection!! I have a problem with throwing away my packaging too lol. Very well organized!!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Very cute and modern!


----------

